# Emersed growth



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello all,

Just a simple question to you, crypt nuts : will a crypt grow emersed (once it has changed its leaves from immersed to emersed leaves) *even if the air is quite dry* ?

Thanks


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I think it'll depend on the species, how dry you're talking about, and if its slowly 'hardened' to that condition.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Even the toughest crypts need a relatively high humidity - a usual window sill won't do unless you put a plastic bag over the pot.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Kai Witte said:


> Even the toughest crypts need a relatively high humidity - a usual window sill won't do unless you put a plastic bag over the pot.


Too bad...
... thanks anyway


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah, sadly its true, but i was always confused becuase if you look in the 2007 ADA catalog in the 'Wabi-Kusa' Section they show many pics of plants like crypts and HC that need a good humidity to survive growing outside of the water with only the roots submerged. which led me to believe the ADA cats kept their wabi kusas in Greenhouses then took them into a dry environment for the picture.


----------

